# online und offline status anzeigen



## Wolf of Doom (27. April 2002)

hi,

also ich habn ftp den ich als, bild resource verwenden will, jetzt wenn der server online ist das ein bild mit online angezeigt wird und wenn er offline ist das ein bild mit den online bild durch das offline status bild ersetzt wird? geht das oder nicht ?


cya

wolf


----------



## xxenon (27. April 2002)

warum versuchstdu nicht einfach eine datei vom server zu laden und je nachdem ob du sie findest machst du online/offline-bild?


----------



## Wolf of Doom (27. April 2002)

das ist zu umstaendlich


----------



## xxenon (27. April 2002)

glaubst du es gibt einen extra befehl dafür??


----------



## gEr|Steven (27. April 2002)

*also*

ich mach das so:


```
<?php
echo "<font face=\"Verdana\" size=\"2\">&nbsp;";
$sock = fsockopen('ip', 21, &$errno, &$errstr, 5); if(!is_resource($sock)) { echo "server is <font color=\"#FF0000\">offline</font>"; } else { echo "server is <font color=\"#00BF00\">online</font>"; }
?>
```


----------



## Wolf of Doom (27. April 2002)

hi,

naja irgendwie kann da was nicht stimmen und zwar der zeigt mir immer an das der ftp offline ist aber er ist online 
ich habs so gemacht


```
Status: <?php

echo "<font face=\"Verdana\" size=\"2\">&nbsp;";
$sock = fsockopen('gfx:gfx@t-screen.d2g.biz', 21, &$errno, &$errstr, 5); if(!is_resource($sock)) { echo " <font color=\"#FF0000\">offline</font>"; } else { echo "server is <font color=\"#00BF00\">online</font>"; }
?>
```


cya
wolf


----------



## gEr|Steven (27. April 2002)

Status: <?php

echo "<font face=\"Verdana\" size=\"2\">&nbsp;";
$sock = fsockopen('t-screen.d2g.biz', 21, &$errno, &$errstr, 5); if(!is_resource($sock)) { echo " <font color=\"#FF0000\">offline</font>"; } else { echo "server is <font color=\"#00BF00\">online</font>"; }
?>


mach mal so ^^


----------



## Wolf of Doom (27. April 2002)

thx jetzt gehts


cya

wofl


----------

